# VIDEO_TS



## Mac Chris (7 Mars 2012)

est il possible de lire un fichier VIDEO TS stocké sur mon mac via un AppleTV2?

Merci


----------



## Arlequin (7 Mars 2012)

bonjour

je ne pense pas

il me semble que l'AppleTV ne lit que ce qui se trouve dans iTunes

Or, un dossier VIDEO_TS n'est pas géré par iTunes

Tout cela est théorique, je n'ai pas d'AppleTV


----------



## Mac Chris (9 Mars 2012)

qui peut répondre alors?


----------



## George78 (10 Mars 2012)

... en streaming via iPad ou iPhone á l'aide de VLC Sreamer, ça marche..


----------



## Mac Chris (12 Mars 2012)

et je peux rebalancer de mon ipad vers mon apple TV2?


----------



## Ciroja (10 Avril 2012)

Je confirme aussi, tu ne peux pas le lire avec l'Apple TV. Moi je ré encode via handbrake. Il y a même un setting tout prêt pour Apple tv, donc pas besoin de chercher les règlages. Avantage tu réduit la taille de tes fichiers (MPEG 4) inconvénient, il faut les ré encoder.


----------



## George78 (11 Avril 2012)

Je confirme qu'il n'y a pas besoin de réencoder avec VLC Streamer ou Air Video, tous deux en demo gratuite sur l'Apple Store.. Ça fonctionne parfaitement..


----------

